# Freezing Slurry???



## saintprovogirl (Nov 15, 2010)

I have not yet made Skeeter Pee or anything from the slurry of a previous batch so I have a question... Can you freeze yeast slurry without any complications?


----------



## xoltri (Nov 15, 2010)

You can't easily freeze it. But you can wash it and put it in the fridge for several months. 

See the guide at homebrewtalk. I've used this method several times for beer yeast as the good quality liquid yeasts are $10/pack. By washing the yeast I can get about 6 re-pitchable jars of yeast after making a beer and I can do this for at least 5 generations saving a lot of money.

The only difference with my method is I use starsan to sanitize instead of boiling the jars. It's less work for me. Some people have used the washed yeast for up to a year after putting it in the fridge.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep, washing and fridging it is the way to go.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Nov 16, 2010)

xoltri said:


> You can't easily freeze it. But you can wash it and put it in the fridge for several months.
> 
> See the guide at homebrewtalk. I've used this method several times for beer yeast as the good quality liquid yeasts are $10/pack. By washing the yeast I can get about 6 re-pitchable jars of yeast after making a beer and I can do this for at least 5 generations saving a lot of money.
> 
> The only difference with my method is I use starsan to sanitize instead of boiling the jars. It's less work for me. Some people have used the washed yeast for up to a year after putting it in the fridge.



Can this method be used for Wine as well? Sorry, but I'm extremely new to this whole thing.


----------

